# Can't mark forums as read



## DragonLancer (Aug 14, 2010)

Everytime I try to mark the forums as read, I get a message that I have an invalid security token and the action cannot be performed.


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 14, 2010)

It works fine for me.  What browser are you using?  Have you cleared your cache lately?  Are you using the "Mark this forum read" option under the "Forum Tools" menu from inside a forum, or something else?


----------



## surfarcher (Aug 14, 2010)

FF 3.5 (dont ask) and having this problem on the main forums list.


----------



## DragonLancer (Aug 14, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> It works fine for me.  What browser are you using?  Have you cleared your cache lately?  Are you using the "Mark this forum read" option under the "Forum Tools" menu from inside a forum, or something else?




Internet Explorer 8. Just cleared cache again but still get the problem.
I'm trying it from the bottom of the main forum page.

This is the message I get:
_Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error._


----------



## Morrus (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been Googling for this error message, but I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 14, 2010)

I seem to recall that a while ago somebody complained about the same thing, and I'm guessing it just never got fixed.

As a workaround, instead of marking all of the forums read at once, when you're done reading a particular forum before you go back to the main page click the Forum Tools menu and mark this one forum as read.  Then move on to the next forum.  It has the same effect except it doesn't mark forums read that you don't read, and do you really care if there are new threads in those forums?


----------



## darjr (Aug 14, 2010)

http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/748553-solved-invalid-security-token.html

Don't have an exact solution from that thread, but there are some clues.


----------



## darjr (Aug 14, 2010)

"Mark Forums Read" = Invalid Security Token - vBulletin.org Forum

What style are you browsing the pages from?


----------



## DragonLancer (Aug 14, 2010)

darjr said:


> "Mark Forums Read" = Invalid Security Token - vBulletin.org Forum
> 
> What style are you browsing the pages from?




Default I guess. I haven't changed anything.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 14, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> I seem to recall that a while ago somebody complained about the same thing, and I'm guessing it just never got fixed.




That was me. And yeah, it still happens for me, too. (Running FF 3.6.8.)


----------



## coyote6 (Aug 16, 2010)

Didn't someone suggest that it was because the "all" was literal -- including the moderator-only forum(s)? So you click mark all read, it tries to mark the forums you can't access as read, and dies.


----------



## DragonLancer (Aug 16, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> I seem to recall that a while ago somebody complained about the same thing, and I'm guessing it just never got fixed.
> 
> As a workaround, instead of marking all of the forums read at once, when you're done reading a particular forum before you go back to the main page click the Forum Tools menu and mark this one forum as read.  Then move on to the next forum.  It has the same effect except it doesn't mark forums read that you don't read, and do you really care if there are new threads in those forums?




Aha! Found the Forum Tools option and that works. Thanks.


----------

